

Ask HN: Anyone want my GrubWithUs YC Alumni meal tonight? - sbisker

I'm suddenly unable to attend, but meals are non-refundable. Figured maybe someone around here might want to go. It's at a place called Source, in SOMA. Freeeeeee (or pay what you'd like via paypal, if you want to help a fellow startup type.)
Details:
http://www.grubwithus.com/restaurants/source-san-francisco/meals/grub-with-yc-alumni-san-francisco-nov-07-11-ad57f5643248<p>Drop me a line at my e-mail if you'd like it, and I'll update here when it's gone.
======
sbisker
Taken; assuming the guy got there in time.

